# Making a Longworth chuck



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I just got interested in a Longworth chuck and thought It might be nice to have one for my lathe. I found this site on the web with a step by step plan for making an 8 pin chuck that took all the mystique out of it. He shows the layout of the slots which was the biggest mystery for me.
Here is is:

http://www.woodworkersguide.com/2010/10/17/how-to-make-a-longworth-chuck/

enjoy….........Jim


----------



## Mickit (Feb 6, 2010)

Excellent Jim! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Although I'm not a turner, that Longworth chuck is really cool and looks like a lot of fun to layout and build. Good luck and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey Jim. Thnx for the link Very good


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Now I can take some of those 'failed' projects and finish them! Having this chuck will definitely be a problem-solver! *Thanks for posting!*


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice layout technique. Seems pointless to bring in the four slots in further than the others though. That part of the slot will never be used and also weakens the piece. Unless of course you remove the four other knobs when using that inner part.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the tip! That makes it very simple and easy! ;-)


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Rance. I think that you can just use 4 pins on a smaller diameter with the deeper slots. I'll have to lay one out to see if that is true. I did lay out a 6 pin chuck using his technique and I think that is the way I will go. I'm still thinking about making every other slot short on the 6 pin one. It looks like it will be strong enough if I don't.

I was thinking about Corian for the plates. It is flat and stable and can be cut easily. I have to find a flange with a 1"-8 thread to get started.

............Jim


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

These are handy Jim, I dont have one myself however, they do make it super easy to centre up and hold a bowl to finish of ther bottom. I'm sure a lot of the guys will have a go at this one, easy to make.
I did make an oversized set of coles jaws when I had a patch of making irregular or wainey edge bowls.
BTW Jim, Just managed to score a rotary vane oiless Gast vacuum pump that had become surplace to a job (best part it's free) so having a lot of fun making several vacuum chucks, dont know how I went so long without one.
Catch ya mate
Pete


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks great Jim, thanks for the post.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Pete, that is cool to have a vacuum chuck. I've seed a few in use and they are slick to work with!!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Well I made a flange today- could not find one that I wanted with enough "meat" to it for all the holes I put in it.
It has 1"-8 thread 1 1/8 deep and the whole thing is 1 3/8 thick and 3 1/4" diameter with 8 1/4-20 holes in it. I laid out the plates in Corian and I'm having them cut at the Geek Group here in Grand Rapids on a CNC router to make them perfect. I was thinking I could do it with a router and pivot pin, but I would have needed a clear base plate to see through to stop the cut in the right place.

I saw one at our guild meeting on Tuesday and it was made from 2 sheets of 1/2" phenolic which looks like a good way to go- stronger than Corian and more stable than wood. I may have to make another bigger one…..........Jim


----------

